# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] ΖΤΕ S8Q σπασμένο digitizer

## manolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
έχω το παραπάνω tablet το οποίο μετά από πτώση έσπασε το digitizer. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω ανταλλακτικό; Ευχαριστώ πολύ. :Sad:

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν κανεις αναζητηση θα βρεις σχετικα.
Τον φεβρουαριο ειχε στην αντιπροσωπεια 55€ .

----------


## manolo

Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη για την απάντηση.
 Το άνοιξα το tablet και βρήκα το part number tou digitizer που είναι το: 300-L4541J-C00 και το έψαξα σε ebay και aliexpress και το βρήκα από 18Ε έως 24Ε περίπου. Το θέμα είναι ότι μετά τη πτώση μου κάνει νερά και η οθόνη. Ενώ δείχνει ότι ανοίγει (φωτίζεται) δεν δείχνει καμία απεικόνιση παρά μόνο στιγμιαία αν το πιέσεις λίγο στα άκρα του πλαισίου και μετά πάλι εξαφανίζεται η εικόνα. Αν χρειάζομαι και οθόνη ίσως δε με συμφέρει πλέον η επισκευή. Καμιά ιδέα για την οθόνη; Άν δεν είναι το κούμπωμα του flex της πάνω στη πλακέτα τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι;;;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη για την απάντηση.
>  Το άνοιξα το tablet και βρήκα το part number tou digitizer που είναι το: 300-L4541J-C00 και το έψαξα σε ebay και aliexpress και το βρήκα από 18Ε έως 24Ε περίπου. Το θέμα είναι ότι μετά τη πτώση μου κάνει νερά και η οθόνη. Ενώ δείχνει ότι ανοίγει (φωτίζεται) δεν δείχνει καμία απεικόνιση παρά μόνο στιγμιαία αν το πιέσεις λίγο στα άκρα του πλαισίου και μετά πάλι εξαφανίζεται η εικόνα. Αν χρειάζομαι και οθόνη ίσως δε με συμφέρει πλέον η επισκευή. Καμιά ιδέα για την οθόνη; Άν δεν είναι το κούμπωμα του flex της πάνω στη πλακέτα τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι;;;


τωρα για αυτο δεν ειμαι ειδικος να σου πω.Η τιμη που σου ειπα ειναι ιδια (απο οτι γραφουν) κανα 25-30ρι το ανταλλακτικο + εργασια.
Για την οθονη τωρα τι να σου πω.Λυσε το τελειως να δεις.
Κανονικα θα πρεπει να δειχνει τζαμι λυμενο.

----------


## manolo

Αυτό θα κάνω. Χρειάζεται λύσιμο για να τσεκάρω την οθόνη. Αν είναι κι αυτή off μάλλον θα το αφήσω. Αλλιώς θα παραγγείλω digitizer.

----------


## tdrchris

> Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη για την απάντηση.
>  Το άνοιξα το tablet και βρήκα το part number tou digitizer που είναι το: 300-L4541J-C00 και το έψαξα σε ebay και aliexpress και το βρήκα από 18Ε έως 24Ε περίπου. Το θέμα είναι ότι μετά τη πτώση μου κάνει νερά και η οθόνη. Ενώ δείχνει ότι ανοίγει (φωτίζεται) δεν δείχνει καμία απεικόνιση παρά μόνο στιγμιαία αν το πιέσεις λίγο στα άκρα του πλαισίου και μετά πάλι εξαφανίζεται η εικόνα. Αν χρειάζομαι και οθόνη ίσως δε με συμφέρει πλέον η επισκευή. Καμιά ιδέα για την οθόνη; Άν δεν είναι το κούμπωμα του flex της πάνω στη πλακέτα τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι;;;


φιλε το νουμερο το βρηκες πανω στη φισα του digitizer γιατι και εγω το εχω βγαλει απο επανω και γραφει
GSL3675-RB785 
με το κωδικο που δινεις εσυ το εψαξα και βλεπω στη φωτο που εχουν οτι στο επανω μερος το digitizer κανει 
ενα σχεδιο σαν εσοχη πραγμα που το ZTE S8Q δεν εχει αλλα η φισα οπτικα φενετε να ταιριαζει.
αν μπορεις να με βοηθησεις γραψε μου σε παρακαλω
ευχαριστω

----------


## manolo

Φίλε Χρήστο,
το ανταλλακτικό το παρέλαβα προχτές και το έβαλα και ειναι μια χαρά. Όντως υπάρχει αυτη η εσοχή η οποια αντιστοιχεί στη θέση του μεγαφώνου που έχουν καποια tablets σ' αυτή τη θεση. Κατά τ' άλλα λειτουργεί κανονικά. Και οι διαστάσεις και το flex του είναι τα ίδια με το παλιό  Πολύ προσοχη θέλει στην αφαίρεση του παλιού digitizer. είναι πολύ καλά κολλημενο πάνω στο σασί και θέλει υπομονή για να μην γίνει καμιά ζημιά στην οθόνη.

----------


## mourafetis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Είμαι κι εγώ ένας που αγόρασε το S8Q και ήταν πολύ ωραίο μέχρι που η ενός έτους κόρη μου άρχισε να το πετάει με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει το digitizer. Διαβάζοντας το forum παράγγειλα το digitizer με τον κωδικό που λέτε παραπάνω, μιας και η ΖΤΕ εδώ και 6 μήνες μου λέει ότι δεν το έχει σαν ανταλλακτικό. Είπα να το αλλάξω μόνος μου αλλά δεν κατάφερα ούτε καν να ανοίξω το tablet στα δύο, οπότε αποφάσισα να το πάω στο Γερμανό και να ζητήσω να μου το αλλάξουν. Εκεί ένας ευγενέστατος νεαρός μου είπε ότι δε μπορούν να το κάνουν γιατί δεν έχουν τα σωστά εργαλεία και ότι πρέπει να το στείλουν στη ΖΤΕ. Όταν του εξήγησα ότι δεν έχουν ανταλλακτικό και του ζήτησα να στείλει μαζί αυτό που είχα αγοράσει μου είπε ότι δε μπορούσε να το κάνει (για αδιευκρίνιστο λόγο). Παρ'όλα αυτά μου είπε ότι θα κοστίσει 9€ μεταφορικά να πάει το tablet στη ZTE να το κοιτάξουν και ότι δε θα προχωρούσαν στην επισκευή χωρίς την πρότερη έγκρισή μου. Μου εξήγησε παράλληλα ότι 3 στις 4 φορές που το έχουν κάνει αυτό, λόγω έλλειψης ανταλλακτικού, η ΖΤΕ κάνει αντικατάσταση ολόκληρου του tablet χωρίς καμία χρέωση. Προχθές με πήρε τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι και στη δική μου περίπτωση αυτό θα γίνει!!!!!! Χθες του πήγα κουτιά, φορτιστές κλπ κλπ και τώρα περιμένω εντός των ημερών να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να παραλάβω άλλο tablet. Όταν αυτό τελειώσει θα ξαναμπώ να ενημερώσω για το τι tablet μου έδωσαν. 
Γράφω όλα αυτά γιατί αν τα είχα διαβάσει κάπου δε θα ήμουν τώρα 3 μήνες χωρίς tablet και ελπίζω κάποιος να βοηθηθεί. Επίσης αν κάποιος το χρειάζεται, έχω το ανταλλακτικό digitizer που είχα παραγγείλει από το εξωτερικό και μου κόστισε 15€.
Εν αναμονή λοιπόν του νέου tablet....

----------


## manolo

Μπράβο φίλε, τι να πω!! :Thumbup1:  
αφού η ΖΤΕ δέχεται να στο αντικαταστήσει εντελώς δωρεάν με καινούργιο, ακόμα και με σπασμένο digitizer που συνήθως οι περισσότερες εταιρείες σε βγάζουν εκτός εγγύησης με τέτοια βλάβη,, συγχαρητήρια και καλορίζικο το νέο tabletάκι :Wink:

----------


## stsele

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> Είμαι κι εγώ ένας που αγόρασε το S8Q και ήταν πολύ ωραίο μέχρι που η ενός έτους κόρη μου άρχισε να το πετάει με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει το digitizer. Διαβάζοντας το forum παράγγειλα το digitizer με τον κωδικό που λέτε παραπάνω, μιας και η ΖΤΕ εδώ και 6 μήνες μου λέει ότι δεν το έχει σαν ανταλλακτικό. Είπα να το αλλάξω μόνος μου αλλά δεν κατάφερα ούτε καν να ανοίξω το tablet στα δύο, οπότε αποφάσισα να το πάω στο Γερμανό και να ζητήσω να μου το αλλάξουν. Εκεί ένας ευγενέστατος νεαρός μου είπε ότι δε μπορούν να το κάνουν γιατί δεν έχουν τα σωστά εργαλεία και ότι πρέπει να το στείλουν στη ΖΤΕ. Όταν του εξήγησα ότι δεν έχουν ανταλλακτικό και του ζήτησα να στείλει μαζί αυτό που είχα αγοράσει μου είπε ότι δε μπορούσε να το κάνει (για αδιευκρίνιστο λόγο). Παρ'όλα αυτά μου είπε ότι θα κοστίσει 9€ μεταφορικά να πάει το tablet στη ZTE να το κοιτάξουν και ότι δε θα προχωρούσαν στην επισκευή χωρίς την πρότερη έγκρισή μου. Μου εξήγησε παράλληλα ότι 3 στις 4 φορές που το έχουν κάνει αυτό, λόγω έλλειψης ανταλλακτικού, η ΖΤΕ κάνει αντικατάσταση ολόκληρου του tablet χωρίς καμία χρέωση. Προχθές με πήρε τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι και στη δική μου περίπτωση αυτό θα γίνει!!!!!! Χθες του πήγα κουτιά, φορτιστές κλπ κλπ και τώρα περιμένω εντός των ημερών να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να παραλάβω άλλο tablet. Όταν αυτό τελειώσει θα ξαναμπώ να ενημερώσω για το τι tablet μου έδωσαν. 
> Γράφω όλα αυτά γιατί αν τα είχα διαβάσει κάπου δε θα ήμουν τώρα 3 μήνες χωρίς tablet και ελπίζω κάποιος να βοηθηθεί. Επίσης αν κάποιος το χρειάζεται, έχω το ανταλλακτικό digitizer που είχα παραγγείλει από το εξωτερικό και μου κόστισε 15€.
> Εν αναμονή λοιπόν του νέου tablet....


Έιμαι και εγώ ένας κάτοχος S8Q με σπασμένο digitizer. Ενδιαφέρομαι για το ανταλακτικό που έχεις αν δεν το χρειάζεσαι καθώς στην επαφή μου με την αντιπροσωπεία μου ζήτησαν 60€ για την επισκευή.

----------


## manolo

Στάθη θα κοιτάξω μήπως έχω ανταλλακτικό από αυτό το μοντέλο που μου έχει μείνει περισσευούμενο και θα σου πω αύριο με μήνυμα αν όντως υπάρχει και αν ακόμα το θέλεις να κανονίσουμε.

----------


## jSkyline

> Στάθη θα κοιτάξω μήπως έχω ανταλλακτικό από αυτό το μοντέλο που μου έχει μείνει περισσευούμενο και θα σου πω αύριο με μήνυμα αν όντως υπάρχει και αν ακόμα το θέλεις να κανονίσουμε.


Καλημέρα και απο εμενα, βλεπω οτι το θεμα εχει καποιο καιρο να ενημερωθεί, αλλα ελπίζω να το δει καποιος και να με βοηθησει. Εχω και εγω το εν λογο ταμπλετ που εχει σπασει το digitizer η οθονη δουλευει κανονικα αλλα το touch δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθολου. Σκεφτομουν να παρω ενα digitizer απο ebay η aliexpress η δεν ξερω να εχει καποιος κατι αλλο να μου προτεινει, απλα μετα αναρωτιεμαι πόσο εύκολο είναι να την αντικαταστήσω μόνος μου? Εχω δεί οτι έχει κάτι βιδούλες κάτω απο το αφαιρούμενο καπάκι για την SD απο εκει ξεκιναω το ξεβίδωμα να φανταστω ?

----------


## manolo

Η αντικατάσταση είναι σχετικά εύκολη, απλά θέλει αρκετή προσοχή να μην πειραχτεί η LCD οθόνη. Θα ξεβιδώσεις τη κύρια πλακέτα και θα ξεκουμπώσεις όλα τα flex Cables που κουμπώνουν σ' αυτήν. Εννοείται ότι θα χρειαστείς ένα πιστόλι θερμού αέρα για να μαλακώσεις λίγο τη κόλλα περιμετρικά του digitizer και εννοείται ότι βγάζοντας το, το πιθανότερο είναι να σπάσει αν και δεν σε πειράζει αφού λες ότι είναι ούτως ή άλλως μη λειτουργικό.

----------


## jSkyline

> Η αντικατάσταση είναι σχετικά εύκολη, απλά θέλει αρκετή προσοχή να μην πειραχτεί η LCD οθόνη. Θα ξεβιδώσεις τη κύρια πλακέτα και θα ξεκουμπώσεις όλα τα flex Cables που κουμπώνουν σ' αυτήν. Εννοείται ότι θα χρειαστείς ένα πιστόλι θερμού αέρα για να μαλακώσεις λίγο τη κόλλα περιμετρικά του digitizer και εννοείται ότι βγάζοντας το, το πιθανότερο είναι να σπάσει αν και δεν σε πειράζει αφού λες ότι είναι ούτως ή άλλως μη λειτουργικό.


Παίζει κανένα βιντεάκι για να μην κάνω καμία βλακεία ? Οταν λες πιστόλι θερμού αέρα, φαντάζομαι ενα οικιακό πιστολάκι κάνει ε ? Προφανώς και δεν με απασχολεί αν θα σπάσει το digitizer αν δεις τη φωτογραφια θα το καταλαβεις αλλωστε!  :Huh: 

Εσυ απο πιο site ειχες παραγγειλει ? Γενικά ξέρουμε κάποιο αξιόπιστο ?

----------


## manolo

Είχα παραγγείλει από E-bay. Βιντεάκι - αν και έχω κάποιο καιρό να ασχοληθώ με το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο - τσέκαρε μήπως βρεις στο youtube.

----------


## manolo

Καλύτερα αν είχες θερμοπίστολο αλλά αν δεν έχεις, στην ανάγκη χρησιμοποίησε το πιστολάκι των μαλλιών..

----------

